# SGIA show and pictures



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Just got back from the SGIA show in las vegas and took some pictures of the show and of some shirts from the t-jet

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01845.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01841.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01840.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01836.jpg


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the photos.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

no problem


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

want more... wanted to go but had a wife issue.. Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Ill try and find some more pics for you. Lou you missed a good time


----------

